# AirVenture 2016



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2016)

Well coming up quick this year, roughly 7 to 8 days and then will be on vacation for Airventure 2016. Already have plans to meet up with Eric, Anybody else more than welcome. Some of the high lights scheduled for this year. Below is just some of the things that are coming, may more things on the agenda 

Snowbirds to Highlight AirVenture 2016 | EAA
World’s Largest Flying Water Bomber Coming to EAA AirVenture Oshkosh 2016 | EAA
EAA AirVenture Oshkosh 2016 Aircraft Highlights | EAA
Rare Treat: Multiple Spartan Executive 7Ws to attend EAA AirVenture Oshkosh 2016 | EAA
Honoring the Memories of WWI at AirVenture 2016 | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh
Canadian Harvard Aerobatic Team Coming to OSH16 | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh
Aircraft of Desert Storm Gather 25 Years Later at OSH16 | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh
Big Airplanes, Big Events Part of Boeing’s 100th at OSH16 | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh
Aircraft Announced to Celebrate USCG Aviation Centennial at Oshkosh | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh
FIFI to Return to Oshkosh for EAA AirVenture Oshkosh 2016 | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh
100-Plus-Year-Old Curtiss Coming to Oshkosh | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh
Cry Havoc! An A-20 Is Coming to AirVenture Oshkosh | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2016)

Looks like a great line-up Paul.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 16, 2016)

Cool! Get lots of photos of the A-20


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2016)

Next year for me I think.

Take and post Plenty O Pics please.

Jeff


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 17, 2016)

Agreed it sure sounds like a great lineup and am jealous about the A-20. Another one of my favorites.

You boys have fun!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks guys and will do on the pictures, The A-20 is on my bucket list to see along with a P-39 that's suppose to be there. Two I have never seen up close, Here is a list of some of the warbirds that will be on review. Humm link is there not sure why it comes up as two small dots.

*


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2016)

Looks like a great line up. Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah, bring 'em on..!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 19, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Yeah, bring 'em on..!



6 more days till it starts Wayne


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2016)

Humm looks like quite a few F-86 Sabers will be there. Itching for Monday to come.

Sabres Inbound for OSH16 | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2016)

Great stuff.
I hope you get to see them fly Paul. That F-86A was based at Duxford until last year, and in all the years it's been there, I've only seen it airborne once, when it flew over my house about ten years ago ! 
Every other time, I either missed its display, or, as in 2013 when the pic below was take, the pilot fell ill !


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks Terry and sweet picture, Its been a while but have seen a few fly, just have to around with the camera though when they are in the air LOL


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2016)

Looking forward to your pics Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Looking forward to your pics Paul.



Thanks Terry, might head down to a spot off the runway Sunday and see if I can get some arrival shots of anything and then stop of at the Baslers junk yard where the store DC-3's waiting to be restored and upgraded.

You looking for anything in particular if I see it out there that you would like pictures of?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2016)

Sounds good Paul, and no, nothing in particular that I can think of - just take loads of pics !


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2016)

Its early yet but aircraft already starting to arrive, for those that cant go there you can watch it on some of the cameras live around the airshow. Soon there will be 10,000 aircraft there 

EAA AirVenture Webcams & Streaming | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2016)

Exciting build up then...


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2016)

Well I tried to get some take off and landing pictures but the sky opened up and just started pouring like cats and dogs, lucky I stopped at Baslers restoration shop area first and took these.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2016)

Great stuff Paul - looks like he's got the World's supply of 'Daks' !!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Paul - looks like he's got the World's supply of 'Daks' !!



LOL Terry he has a few and they are always changing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2016)

Good shots Paul! That's quite a collection of DC-3's!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2016)

Gnomey said:


> Good shots Paul! That's quite a collection of DC-3's!



Thanks Hugh, little hard to take pictures as I had to shoot through a chain link fence, They are located behind the EAA airport


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 25, 2016)

Wow, Dakota central!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2016)

Ok guys, I know some of you are itching so a quick variety that I took today.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2016)

More


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2016)

More


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2016)

More


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2016)

last few for day 1


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2016)

Lovely shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks Hugh, go back tomorrow for day 2


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 25, 2016)

Drooling factor has just gone through the roof.

Please sir...I want some more.

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 26, 2016)

Some sweet machine there Paul!! Love the Kiwi Kittyhawk


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks Jeff and Andy, and will do Jeff about more pictures. Eating breakfast and trying to wake up. Getting ready to head back down to the flight line


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2016)

Day two, left early because super hot and tomorrow suppose to be hotter but want to spend a good share of day there as warbirds suppose to fly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2016)

More


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2016)

More


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2016)

More


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2016)

More Wisconsin sweetness. Thanks for the update, stay cool and report back as often as you can.

Cheers,

jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 26, 2016)

Fabulous!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks guys, unfortunately this happened yesterday but at least it looks like it can be repaired. Happened well after I had left for the day.

BREAKING: A-26 Warbird Suffers Gear Collapse, Damage at Oshkosh


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2016)

Great photos Paul, shame about the A-26 though..


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2016)

Great shots Paul! Shame about the A-26 though.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 27, 2016)

I have always wondered if the engines are trashed after prop damage like that....


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 27, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> I have always wondered if the engines are trashed after prop damage like that....



Not always Capt Vick, depends on if there's any physical damage visible on the engine. Obviously inspections are done and the engines are likely to undergo overhaul - certainly for a warbird restoration. If the aircraft has a serious crash the props will be scrapped entirely; no components, regardless if they pass inspection criteria, will be reused - the entire prop will be rendered unserviceable. In this case the props could be used again, that is if the blades aren't bent too far and there's no cracking damage to the hub - I've seen these Ham Std blades bent pretty severely, but returned to service because they can be bent back, believe it or not. The primary consideration for prop blades is overall width and thickness measurements. Nicks can be filed out and the individual blades are scurfed (ground and reprofiled by hand) to clean up their exterior finish. Hubs and metal linkages will be NDT'ed for cracks, so its likely these will go back into service after overhaul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2016)

Shame about the Invader, but great pics Paul, and a heck of a lot of aircraft. Keep 'em coming ....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2016)

Jesus Paul, you've taken a fantastic series of pics mate..


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks guys, day 3, late night last night but still trying to get out there today so a few from yesterday.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2016)

More


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2016)

More


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2016)

one more


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 28, 2016)

Great pix.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> Not always Capt Vick, depends on if there's any physical damage visible on the engine. Obviously inspections are done and the engines are likely to undergo overhaul - certainly for a warbird restoration. If the aircraft has a serious crash the props will be scrapped entirely; no components, regardless if they pass inspection criteria, will be reused - the entire prop will be rendered unserviceable. In this case the props could be used again, that is if the blades aren't bent too far and there's no cracking damage to the hub - I've seen these Ham Std blades bent pretty severely, but returned to service because they can be bent back, believe it or not. The primary consideration for prop blades is overall width and thickness measurements. Nicks can be filed out and the individual blades are scurfed (ground and reprofiled by hand) to clean up their exterior finish. Hubs and metal linkages will be NDT'ed for cracks, so its likely these will go back into service after overhaul.



Thank you sir!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks guys, Day 4 kind of a bust as rained a good share of the day, few from today and a few I had not posted from other days.

Enjoy


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2016)

More


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2016)

More


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, gotta get me over dere...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ww2restorer (Jul 29, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> Not always Capt Vick, depends on if there's any physical damage visible on the engine. Obviously inspections are done and the engines are likely to undergo overhaul - certainly for a warbird restoration. If the aircraft has a serious crash the props will be scrapped entirely; no components, regardless if they pass inspection criteria, will be reused - the entire prop will be rendered unserviceable. In this case the props could be used again, that is if the blades aren't bent too far and there's no cracking damage to the hub - I've seen these Ham Std blades bent pretty severely, but returned to service because they can be bent back, believe it or not. The primary consideration for prop blades is overall width and thickness measurements. Nicks can be filed out and the individual blades are scurfed (ground and reprofiled by hand) to clean up their exterior finish. Hubs and metal linkages will be NDT'ed for cracks, so its likely these will go back into service after overhaul.


The engines of this aircraft will most definitely have to be completely overhauled. The pilot is on a nose down cruise approach, a good possibility to try and use gravity to bring the nose gear into lock. To maintain this he need some throttle input to keep as close to level flight as he can while the nose is down. You can see his last option of pulling the nose up as high as he can as the mains hit, further using kinetic energy to thrust the gear forward. Unfortunately the gear appears to never be locked. Being round motors the energy transmitted to the crankshaft, gearbox, cams etc. will make damage very likely. As for the props, looking at the tips, it is doubtful they will pass the max bend allowable, the hubs will definitely need to be crack tested. One thinks that under this condition and per the manuals, replacement will be mandatory. Good to see all safe and well, the aircraft, an expensive bill coming up.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 29, 2016)

Fantastic pictures Paul!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2016)

Beaut pics Paul. and that's one heck of a show - apart from maybe Fairford or Greenham Common, I doubt we'd have a place big enough to stage such a huge show here in the UK !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2016)

Excellent pics Paul.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2016)

Just catching up on this most excellent thread. Thanks for posting all these great pics Paul. This show is definitely on my must see list


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2016)

Excellent shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks guys, just got home from Day 5, not sure if I will go out for 6 and 7, just exhausted. Spent 15 hours out there today and even after 5 days still have not seen it all. Wonder how many miles I put in this week. Will post some pictures in the morning


----------



## at6 (Jul 30, 2016)

Oh how I wish that I could be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I drool over the AT-6/SNJ/Harvard aircraft especially.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 30, 2016)

Be strong Paul....you can do it!

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Beaut pics Paul. and that's one heck of a show - apart from maybe Fairford or Greenham Common, I doubt we'd have a place big enough to stage such a huge show here in the UK !




She is big Terry, this is an areal shot of the North 40thy of the grounds and only a part of it, This picture was not taken by me but found on Facebook. This does not show the seaplane base or the south 40thy LOL


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2016)

Here area couple for you guys from yesterday still have to through a ton of pictures.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2016)

Weather pretty grey yesterday but some pictures from Day 5


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2016)

More


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2016)

More


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2016)

one more for now


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2016)

thanks Wojtek


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2016)

God I gotta get there one year! Damn those pictures are awesome!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks Jim!!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2016)

Great pics again Paul, and thanks for that aerial shot.
It's certainly a big field, although perhaps not quite as large as I imagined. The problem here in the UK, especially since the new rules were introduced this year, is space. We have big enough venues, such as Fairford where RIAT is held, but not all of the airfield can be used, and then there's the problem of over-flying the surrounding districts, _and _the traffic-flow on the ground.
Being a relatively small lump of rock, it doesn't take much to cause a (vehicle) traffic grid-lock, and the airspace is almost as crowded as it was during WW2 !!
Some day, I gotta to get to one of the big shows in the 'States !


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 30, 2016)

Excellent pics! But what happened to the A-20??


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2016)

A-26


----------



## ww2restorer (Jul 30, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Great pics again Paul, and thanks for that aerial shot.
> It's certainly a big field, although perhaps not quite as large as I imagined. The problem here in the UK, especially since the new rules were introduced this year, is space. We have big enough venues, such as Fairford where RIAT is held, but not all of the airfield can be used, and then there's the problem of over-flying the surrounding districts, _and _the traffic-flow on the ground.
> Being a relatively small lump of rock, it doesn't take much to cause a (vehicle) traffic grid-lock, and the airspace is almost as crowded as it was during WW2 !!
> Some day, I gotta to get to one of the big shows in the 'States !


As Paul stated in his photo, it is only part of the airfield, Here is the other half, minus the seaplane base. The area in Pauls photo is to the left.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 31, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> A-26


Nah, I thought the A-20 was supposed to show up at this airshow. Any news?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Nah, I thought the A-20 was supposed to show up at this airshow. Any news?



Andy, she was suppose to show up but was a no show. Not sure why. All I know is the owner also owns the Russian B-25 and that was what showed up. I was disappointed as well but not much I can do about it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2016)

Great shots Paul!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for that pic, WW2R.
I take back what I said - that place is almost as big as Wales !!!
I'd need to re-charge the battery on my mobility scooter_ three times_, just to get around half of it !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2016)

Great pics Paul...


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks guys, the guy in the center of this picture is Dick Cole, he was the co-pilot of Jimmy Doolittle's plane during the B-25 raid on Japan, the woman is Doolittle's grand daughter. Was there to listen to a presentation by the two of them.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2016)

Few more


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2016)

More


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2016)

couple more


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2016)

Great stuff Paul - keep 'em coming !


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Paul - keep 'em coming !



Thanks Terry, will see if I can get some posted up tomorrow


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2016)

What Terry said!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Nah, I thought the A-20 was supposed to show up at this airshow. Any news?



Sorry. I thought you meant the landing accident.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks guys a few more


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2016)

Excellent shots Paul!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2016)

excellent yet again...


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 2, 2016)

Agreed. Paul did you get some kind of early photo pass deal? Looks like it was well worth it to keep all the gawkers out of your ground pics.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Agreed. Paul did you get some kind of early photo pass deal? Looks like it was well worth it to keep all the gawkers out of your ground pics.



Not really, there is no early pass, the gates open around 6:30 am and to get my photos I am usually there by that time when very few people are around, that and being patient till people get out of the way


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2016)

Andy, you may find this interesting about the kitty hawk that was at Airventure this year 

Kiwi Kittyhawk With the Killer Looks


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2016)

These two shots kind of make me sad, I wished I had not missed them taking off as these are probably some of the last of these two aircraft. We were told that after the airshow these aircraft where going to be subject to drones and shot down by the military. What a waste of some good aircraft as they also told us there where only about 21 left in the states flying and could be subject to the same fate. Hope that does not happen but time will tell.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2016)

More great shots Paul. Darned shame about those Phantoms though.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks Paul. Don't tell anyone about the 6:30M thing .......


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2016)

Great shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks guys, maybe this weekend I will see about throwing up some more pictures


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 13, 2016)

Sorry been busy at work as of late but a couple more for now

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2016)

Sweet shots...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2016)

Yep, nice ones Paul.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2016)

Lovely shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 16, 2016)

Still going through some picture, a few more for you guys


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2016)

Good stuff Paul.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2016)

Beauty.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice shots Paul!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2016)

Great shots Paul...


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks guys, not sure if you are sick of them yet but here is some more


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2016)

Great shots Paul !


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2016)

Good shots Paul!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2016)

Definitely not sick of them yet. Will let you know!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2016)

Keep em coming Paul, good stuff.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 27, 2016)

Damn! A U-2! Sick!


----------

